# WARNING! dont let this happen to you!



## carlR32 (Mar 19, 2009)

Hi All,

Let me start by saying i think im a nice guy. I loves animals, all things female and i dont even mind americans all that much. So why oh why does everything bad always happen to me?

I'll start at the begining. In the early hours of saterday morning my missus and I were asleep in the bedroom (not much else to do in there when your married) when a knock comes at the door. Not the front door mind you the bedroom door...

Still half asleep and as naked as the day i was born i opens it to find johnny law on my landing. umm... quite suprised would be an understatment. Johnny and his mate ask me some quite ridiculous questions -Mr phillips, what time did you arrive home tonight? do you have any witnesses? would you take a breatherliser? would you please put some pants on?

Ok so i made the last question up. but as it turns out my lovely shiny GTR was left abandoned on the slip road to a nearby motorway! no, no Mr officer sir, my GTR is parked on my drive... which of course it wasnt. Bast**ds!

How in the hell? so, not for the first time I'm afraid (im a good boy now) i found my self in the back of a police car driving to see my beloved UMS GTR giving a statment as we drove. Fortunatly, the wrong uns didnt get far, less than a mile away, there was my car blocking both lanes of the slip road to the A48m in cardiff looking a little worse for wear.

As it turned out, my home was broken into and my keys stolen. Now i sleep with my keys, they are right next to my bed with the tracker fob always in my trouser pockets ready for the next day. But the missus... she left her key and tracker fob in her hand bag which was on the landing. bu**er. 

Now im sure all those of you who are married know the things that go into a womans handbag, so all our credit cards (work ones too), mobile's, cheque books, house key's business key's, Key's to the office and address on the business cards, everything including the GTR tracker fob and key, not including a couple of hundred quid cash a grand or so in make-up and the works van key which we were due to take for a service. I wish they would make smaller handbags cos we lost the lot.

It was going to be a busy saterday... first things first, lets get to the car, rescue it and then change some locks. Then i got to see it... and i got very mad... the thieving articles has crashed it. On the very first bend they arrived at! (I did take some perverse plesure in this to tell you the truth!)
so anyway... there i was taking pics with my phone of the nasty damage, then jumped back into the police car for my ride home and to start the clean up, when wifey gets all shouty, pointing at the road ahead...

"Thats my van" she screamed. and it was too! passing on the opposite side of the road, the dirty little toerags had the cheek to go back to my house and rob me van as well!

Right, your having it i thought to myself, johnny may understand if when we catch them i accidentally boot one in the face. but no. Johny says that he cant chase anything with 'members of the public' in the car! what? excuse me? you cant chase the baddies cos the people who the baddies were bad to are in the car and might see??. well let us out then sherlock! but no, we were on a duel carrageway and we may be cold or lost or mugged. (he actually had a point there, my luck isnt the best)

So toerag and mate waved to us on the way past and we could do nothing except wave limply back.

Now remember me saying my luck wasnt the best? well it gets worse. When i picked up my shiney new GTR (thanks jfe Steve) i was so very exited about the long drive home i wasnt really listening when i was told about gap insurance. It was something that could wait. Except it was still waiting when my car was stolen. so no gap Insurance. Fortunatly, i still had my car insurance, which as the nice insurance assesor told me would have gladly given me new for old if my car had been stolen just TWO WEEKS before. 

The price of the GTR has now gone up by £4k I lost the usual 7-8k driving it out of the show room and i still owe the finace company 30k. which means that i will have about 14k back from the insurance company.

If I want another GTR i will have to find the depsit again, (finance wanted 20k down) so thats 6k plus the 4k price raise. lifes a big fat b**ch huh?

So while i await my insurances decision on whether to scrap or repair my motor (its a close call they say) I thought i would use my example as a list of what to do and not to do when you own a 500BHP animal;

Here's the list;

1. Dont let wifey drive it! just say no.
2. Buy a really big dog with very sharp teeth and anger management issues, call it spike and punch it in the face everytime you walk by it to keep it alert.(house alarm only went off if window was open, not smashed)
3. Sleep on top of both sets of keys, right next to a baseball bat.
4. Take your van to the sceane of a crime so sheffis can chase the bad men
5. Work harder so you have money to replace if said baddies visit your house
6. As a sub point; pay more attention in school so you can write a blog post
without spelling errors!


----------



## carlR32 (Mar 19, 2009)

mmm... is it just me or is posting pics really difficult?!!


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

Sorry to here about that:chairshot

How to post pictures:

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/52522-step-step-instructions-how-host-pics.html

Dave:sadwavey:


----------



## carlR32 (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks s2gtr;

heres the pics







[/IMG]


----------



## carlR32 (Mar 19, 2009)




----------



## carlR32 (Mar 19, 2009)




----------



## carlR32 (Mar 19, 2009)




----------



## dan-hipgrave (Nov 22, 2008)

That's really unlucky mate. Cant believe the cops wouldn't chase them, I would have been fuming had that have been me!


----------



## Rich001 (Jul 13, 2008)

Atleast they didn't club you over the head to get your keys though! I don't think the bedroom is necessarily the best place for car keys. I remember reading about something on MLR where this chap had woke up to a boiled kettle held over his head and lowlife scum asking where his keys were 

I could understand if no2 in your list you also punch the wife in the face if you didn't let off enough anger on the dog.

Hope you get it sorted.


----------



## srandall (Mar 31, 2006)

Really sorry to read about your experience. We share one thing in common, if it can happen to anyone it usually happens to me in spade fulls!

The car looks a write off to me. The bonnet has exploded, which is £8k without all of the other frontal damage. The rear wheel is bent, meaning substanial rear suspension damage. Then there is all of that rear bodywork, and that is before mentioning the price of UMS paintwork, mullered wheels etc. etc.

The driver must have been a right pillock to have lost it on the first bend, as the handling of the car is one of it's best points. I do not understand the perverse pleasure you where feeling, it would have been total rage if it was me.

I was going to add, that I hope that the plod catch the scrotes, but watching them get away with a slap on the wrist, might add insult to injury.


----------



## carlR32 (Mar 19, 2009)

srandall said:


> Really sorry to read about your experience. We share one thing in common, if it can happen to anyone it usually happens to me in spade fulls!
> 
> The car looks a write off to me. The bonnet has exploded, which is £8k without all of the other frontal damage. The rear wheel is bent, meaning substanial rear suspension damage. Then there is all of that rear bodywork, and that is before mentioning the price of UMS paintwork, mullered wheels etc. etc.
> 
> ...


Your right mate, in a funny kinda way i hope they dont catch them cos then there will be a target to vent anger and thats probly not a good move. and the thing about plesure at them crashing it? well thats simples, they wanted it but werent good enough to drive it... I think it was kids.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Absolutely gutted for you buddy.

When they catch the scrotes involved, can I borrow them? Just that they can teach my missus how to find things in a ****in handbag....

....and please don't say you're insured with Admiral......


----------



## damien7579 (Mar 20, 2010)

What a total bummer - pics made me cry. BTW I know what happened was pants but the way you wrote about it was very well done 

@cc: whats wrong with Admiral - I am with them - should I be worried?


----------



## Crispy Rice (Apr 28, 2009)

Sorry to hear this, but at least you have it in perpective!


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Sorry to hear this

I am pretty sure if this happened to me, then I wouldn't be allowed another:nervous:

Any thoughts from plod on motive; theft for parts, joyride?

Lol at CC; I can't wait for my Admiral renewal in the autumn:bawling:


----------



## carlR32 (Mar 19, 2009)

charles charlie said:


> Absolutely gutted for you buddy.
> 
> When they catch the scrotes involved, can I borrow them? Just that they can teach my missus how to find things in a ****in handbag....
> 
> ....and please don't say you're insured with Admiral......


no your safe, my insurance is with allianz, who suprisingly have been very good. they offered £52k on first offer (10k miles, 13 months old) and when i told them about what their assesor said about the two week thing, the claims handler is going to see if he can get new for old anyway. I will be supprised if he does, but he did seem resonably optamistic... get an answer on that tomorrow.


----------



## srandall (Mar 31, 2006)

damien7579 said:


> @cc: whats wrong with Admiral - I am with them - should I be worried?


Yes - When your renewal premium comes in after all of these claims.


----------



## carlR32 (Mar 19, 2009)

Zed Ed said:


> Sorry to hear this
> 
> I am pretty sure if this happened to me, then I wouldn't be allowed another:nervous:
> 
> ...


apart from them telephoning with me crime ref number i havent heard anything from the law. i think it was joy riders, i dont think pros would drive it like they wuz on fire, especially if it was to order... could be wrong though.


----------



## AndyE14 (Mar 22, 2010)

Zed Ed said:


> Sorry to hear this
> 
> 
> 
> Lol at CC; I can't wait for my Admiral renewal in the autumn:bawling:


I think you will be in for a nasty shock. When I took delivery 3 months ago (i was already with Bell an Admiral subsidiary) I was quoted £850, 3 months later my renewal is due at £1575.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

So sorry to hear about this...

Robbie


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

damien7579 said:


> @cc: whats wrong with Admiral - I am with them - should I be worried?


..only thin wrong with Admiral is there seems to be quite a few of us R35 owners insured with them, and quite a few of the written off ones too..

My renewal has jumped up by £300.. that's a 25% rise on last year's Multi-car policy.

I just cry when I see another Admiral insured GTR being pranged... :bawling:


----------



## sync1 (May 26, 2010)

What is the world coming to! At least you and your missus are unharmed - a car is replaceable - if expensive 

On a side note, I thought the bonnet system only goes off if its hit from the front but it looks like mainly side damage?


----------



## damien7579 (Mar 20, 2010)

@cc: ah of course. Makes sense. Admiral did me a fab deal in April compared to everyone else so would be interested to see what the renewal will be but I'll be long gone by then and prolly so will my GTR (but not to scumbag thieves I hope!) :/


----------



## smikee (Nov 8, 2009)

Sorry to see/ hear that mate... Some people really are scumbags!


----------



## carlR32 (Mar 19, 2009)

sync1 said:


> What is the world coming to! At least you and your missus are unharmed - a car is replaceable - if expensive
> 
> On a side note, I thought the bonnet system only goes off if its hit from the front but it looks like mainly side damage?


I forgot to mention, afore mentioned scumbags drove stright into the front of the house instead of reversing it out of the drive...!!! um should have heared that but got aircon in the house and there is quite a bit of fan noise... so didnt hear it. frontal damage is quit slight but enough to crack the front number plate and mark the front skirt all the way along. 

PS. would have prefered them to take the missus and leave GTR.


----------



## C2 VXT (Feb 28, 2009)

On a positive note, I have just renewed my insurance with Admiral and the premium has only increased by £40 on last years :clap:

Sorry to hear about your car :sadwavey:


----------



## arnout (Oct 29, 2003)

sucks bigtime dude. is it insured? how long did you have your gtr for?


----------



## carlR32 (Mar 19, 2009)

carlR32 said:


> I forgot to mention, afore mentioned scumbags drove stright into the front of the house instead of reversing it out of the drive...!!! um should have heared that but got aircon in the house and there is quite a bit of fan noise... so didnt hear it. frontal damage is quit slight but enough to crack the front number plate and mark the front skirt all the way along.
> 
> PS. would have prefered them to take the missus and leave GTR.


heres a pic of slig







ht frontal damage...


----------



## carlR32 (Mar 19, 2009)

arnout said:


> sucks bigtime dude. is it insured? how long did you have your gtr for?


she was 13 months old... yeah insurance is on it


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Looks like a horizontal fracture running along the bottom of the bumper, which would explain why the "bonnet rape your wallet" system went off.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

AndyE14 said:


> I think you will be in for a nasty shock. When I took delivery 3 months ago (i was already with Bell an Admiral subsidiary) I was quoted £850, 3 months later my renewal is due at £1575.


specialist insurers cost more for 35; i stay away from bell, flux etc......because they understand the vehicle, lol

it's an automatic 4 seater you know

i've set my expectations low at renewal though; on the street e11:nervous::chairshot


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

Carl, gutted for you. Thieving scum should have certain parts of their anatomy removed.


----------



## prashan (Aug 16, 2008)

Sorry to hear....on the positive side, car can be replaced..you and your wife are safe......good luck with the insurance process....


----------



## zeyd (Apr 15, 2008)

pics makes me want to throw up


----------



## Dr Forinor (Aug 8, 2008)

Really sorry to hear that mate!! 
Hope it works out well for you in the end.
Keep us updated as to what the insurance says and what happens?


----------



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)

Was this car featured in Redline a few months ago?


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

My AK 47 is loaded and ready !!!! Scum, Scum, Scum and I know before the politically correct green fume doging b*rstards start winging, I would kill the scum ! Sorry that's just the way it is or rather should be.

An Eye (for looking at my GTR the wrong !!!!) for an eye


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

This is a sorry story, feel gutted for you mate. Looked at this yesterday before the photos went up and didn't anticipate the extent of it. The only hope is that these scum sucking pond life vermin will somehow make good, buy a decent car and then suffer the same fate as you have. Then they'll know the misery they've caused for having 5 minutes of entertainment. Shame that something worse didn't happen to them!

:bawling::bawling::bawling:


----------



## carlR32 (Mar 19, 2009)

Just heard back from the insurance, they said that even though it was stolen only 10 days after its first birthday, they wont replace new for old. The good news is they reckon only 16,000k worth of damage so it looks like they will repair her.

Talking of repair, does anyone have any idea who a company called CARS are in exeter and how good thier work is? 

PS. im with you tazz you dont know the frustration of having something robbed until someone does it to you. but its the world we live in hay... looking on the bright side, i certainly will appriciate her even more when she gets back.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Carl

Get an anti Hi jacking device fitted and some flamers (from South Africa) toast the little sh*ts !!!


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

In the wild west it was a hanging for horse thieving.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Thrust said:


> In the wild west it was a hanging for horse thieving.


Mate he stole his horse - all 478 of them !!!!


----------



## carlR32 (Mar 19, 2009)

Steve said:


> Mate he stole his horse - all 478 of them !!!!


technically, that means i can hang them 478 times then! feel better already


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Na, you hang em high and cut body parts off one by one till you get to 478


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Sorry to see that mate - grounds for Divorce? Well if not there is no way she can ever say you don't love her! Seriously though - not being able to chase people......does that not sound a touch odd?

Gutted for you though insurance sounds like a repair is much better than the write off nightmare - always get 'back to invoice GAP' insurance - costs about £300 from broker (for three year term or length of finance) and pays out up to £8K ish on gap between payout and replacement invoice. I got caught short a long time ago in the same way so always take it now.

As for the little scrotes - hope you meet them on the pedestrian crossing - that GTR can certainly take them off at the knees if you hit them hard enough.

Rog.


----------



## srandall (Mar 31, 2006)

carlR32 said:


> Just heard back from the insurance, they said that even though it was stolen only 10 days after its first birthday, they wont replace new for old. The good news is they reckon only 16,000k worth of damage so it looks like they will repair her.
> 
> Talking of repair, does anyone have any idea who a company called CARS are in exeter and how good thier work is?



I don't believe that the car can be repaired for only £16,0000. The quote is from a non HPC repairer, who doesn't know the car. They will get a shock when they find out that the computer needs replacing for triggering the pedestrian safety bonnet. They probably have assumed normal pricing for silver paint, which is also going to be a shock for them. I assume though, that once they have started the repair though, they will need to see it through to the end, whatever the cost. Your main worry, perhaps should be the fact that Nissan might take months to source some of the parts. There was a post in a previous thread about a car waiting many months for replacement exploding bonnet struts.


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

Awful news.

I know I don't think like insurers, but if that was my car and I had no insurance on it, I would break it as I think I'd get more for the bits compared to the value of the repaired car minus the repair costs. I also wouldn't likely be happy with the repair even at double the quoted costs.


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

source the bits from the US, its cheaper!


----------



## Integrastella (Jul 10, 2010)

Hi mate.
So sorry to see this.
I just bought a Damaged GTR to Repaire for Myself, Was near the Same damage as Yours but the Airbags had gone off and thay Reconed it was £40,000 in Damage to my Car, Cant belive thay Recon yours is only £16,000 to Fix it, Have thay Started to Repair this Yet?


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

I've been quite upset by this. The punishment for car crime is in need of serious review. It is no deterrent to scum. An automatic 12 months custodial sentence would be, I think. And at least repeat offenders wouldn't be able to repeat very often. 

The repair company chosen by the insurance is always the lowest common denominator. They will be shit at it. I guarantee you that.
I would probably insist on the repairs being sourced by an HPC, because the warranty needs feeding.

I hope it all gets sorted out for you. Despite the lack of effort from the law.

Chin up, **** out.


----------



## R35Bren (Apr 4, 2008)

Absolutely gutted for you mate and I hope the f*ckers die a horrible slow death in the near future or suffer a horrible disfigurement, death would be too good for them. At least you and your family are physically unharmed I bet it's a bit harder to sleep now at night for yourself and the Mrs. Such a shame.

I cant believe the police wouldnt persue them you should have jumped out. I'd be inclined to spend what you would on a new car hunting them down by any means possible, privately if that's the only way and have them or their closest family ended.

On the insurance front Admiral tried to pull a fast one on me at renewal too so I moved to Elephant (owned by Admiral anyway) and it was the same price as last year. Seems silly as they could see my existing policy on the same screen as I paid for the Elephant one.


----------



## gtrvspec95 (Aug 25, 2008)

wow this sucks man, the pic of your car almost made me cry. dam car jacking bas*#ds.


----------



## SpeedBear (Sep 25, 2009)

Sorry for you, but as above I wouldn't want anyone repairing it except an HPC (although they'll probably sub some of it). I had a VR6 I rolled and it ended up being repaired by a Peugeot dealer. Took 6 months for a VW dealer to slowly correct all the things the Peugeot dealer had got wrong. Including 5 attempts to get the dashboard matt again after Peugeot had polished it..............


----------



## Jason abz (Oct 3, 2002)

Sometimes the world is not a fair place.
I will cut to the chase of this story.
My mates missus left the doors open on her car with the spare key and all the documentation in the glove box.
Car park should have been secured but the company responsible for the gates had not fixed it but even with gates, i would personally lock my car.
Anyway, friend and his missus get woken to be told that car has been in a high speed persuit although how "we saw the car, got a second car as back up but the thieves noticed us and sped off. We are not trained in police persuit so could not give chase" , can be classed as a persuit is anybodies guess.
Anyway, they crashed the car and it was foind with the engine still run, keys in the ignition.
Thieves caught and prosecuted as they were well known in the area and were due in court only that week for 150 car related crimes.
Anyway, don`t ask me how, why or where but my mates insurance company paid out for the repair at over £15k!!
I have never heard of anything like this before? It kind of opens the door to a fantastic opportunity to get rid of your car for a pile of cash if you do it properly!!
Anyone else ever heard of insurance paying out like this taking into account the vehicle was not locked let alone secured ? AND the spare keys in the glove box?


----------



## JOEJOETHEJOEY (Sep 20, 2009)

Ouch! I feel for you mate! That's a right downer. But I gotta commend you on your great write up!! Better than most car journalists!! 

Please keep us informed on the final bill. Very curious!!


----------



## Ruff McMuff (Aug 3, 2010)

really gutted to see the car in such a mess. Hope the thieiving scumbags get caught!


----------



## danny-scott2308 (Sep 8, 2010)

im sure if you give said coppers involved a lil early "christmas gift theyll point you in the right direction of these thieving lil scumbags..
i really hope you get this sorted sooner rather than later,what i would say is ask for a documented repair history ie photos throught the stages of repair to ensure that things are done properly,that way you can tell if things are how they should be.good luck fella and hope it all works out for you.


----------



## falcs (Oct 26, 2010)

Just read the history of this thread, hope its all been sorted by now, would like to hear that it has, have had something similar years ago happen to me.

Re insurance quotes, the reason I'm only just buying my R35 is during 07/08 I had just short of 70k's worth of claims (1 written off XC90, 2 Honda Fireblades, plus 1 vandalised Toaureg!), and my quote for a GT-R went from £1100 to £7.5k. 2 years on its now a slightly more wallet friendly £2400, not bad for a 43 yr old!


----------



## 1Daysoon (Oct 25, 2010)

falcs said:


> 2 years on its now a slightly more wallet friendly £2400, not bad for a 43 yr old!


Shit..well that gives me an idea of what the quotes will be when they come back


----------



## Come on Geoff (Sep 13, 2009)

Feel for you mate. Hope your on the way to getting it sorted. Do you know how they unlocked & drove it away? Did they take your keys?


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

Ouch sorry to hear about it.
I had my house broken into a couple of years ago to specifically get the keys (that everyone leves a spare set of in the kitchen somewhere don't they....), when we were out for a short walk (less than half an hour in the late afternoon, so no deadlocks, although they would have just put the windows in instead the rozzers said) and steal both mine and the wifes cars. (one in the garage)
We did get them both back within a few weeks, with some damage. Some tend to abandon them for a week or so to see if there's a tracker fitted and the old bill get tipped off.

Now keys etc are kept in a couple of secure wall safes I installed, it will at least slow them up...althought wifeee does tend to leave her bag out still at night! Alrm always on too and weapon kept next to my bed so I don'#t go down and meet them with just my knob in my hand.

I agree with the Pulp Fiction assessment of those who mess up a mans ride... no trial, straight to execution needed.


----------



## bluediamond (Sep 6, 2010)

*They can be cheeky b.....ds though*

When leaving work a few years ago I nipped in the john and left my keys, wallet and mobile on my desk. This is upstairs in my own office with the door partly closed, and 20m from the stairs. 

A few minutes later and i came out to find no keys etc. Walked down the stairs to the production office where there wwere 5 people working, thinking somebody was winding me up. Blank stares all round so I look outside at the car park which is right outside the office window and No S4!!!

They walked right past the office door up the staircase, into my office and took my keys and stuff all in a couple of minutes.

The S4 had a full de-catted Miltek exhaust and was not a quiet car. Nobody saw anything.

Then I thought I'll phone my mobile just out of curiousity and the git answered
my phone to me. I had a surreal conversation with the guy who had just knicked my car whilst he drove it away.He told me not to take it personally as I ranted at him. Bizzare!!!

Anyway as part of my tirade at him I told him the Audi was tracked anyway and I'd have it back in a few hours.
He told me thanks for that, I'll strip that out no problem then he hung up. I remember thinking that Oops, that might have been an error. 

But the car was found a few miles away in a suburban street undamaged and parked. They took some possesions but the fingerprint dusting and recovery caused more problems.


----------

